# New to chicks any tips ?



## dbrown86 (Feb 28, 2015)

How many Rhode Island Reds will I fit in the coop ? Was told 4-5 with size run I have I do see more in some and some cases less ?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What is that 3X3? 3 times 3 is 9 square feet. The recommended size to prevent problems within the flock is 4 square feet per large fowl. The outside run does not figure in to the equation since there will be times they have to be kept up do to weater.


----------



## dbrown86 (Feb 28, 2015)

Yea it is 3 x 3 but what if I i shelter the run ? Provide protection for them that way ?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Not knowing where you live and what your weather is like I can't say whether or not it would work. I also see that you used poultry netting for the wire, again depending on where you live it is not predator proof. Raccons, dogs, coyotes can all penetrate that barrier.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

That coop is too small for the number of hens you want.. I agree with robinYou need a bigger coop for 4 hens . That pen area is nice but definitely needs reinforcement like robin said. Its too easy for predators to break in and kill the hens. Are you going to let them out of the pen to free range or will they be in that pen only? They will scratch the grass to bare dirt in no time if you leave them in that pen area only. 
I would make the coop triple the size for 4 hens to make it livable. Also like robin said if you live where you get rain, snow you want a covered area for them to be so they are not stuck in the coop during winter months. Alit of people forget that it snows where they live and dont make plans for a covered run so they aren't stuck in the coop which will cause more problems..


Maryellen
Rufus CGC ATTS Therapy Dog
Sadie ATTS


----------

